# Calling all kayak video's from 2012



## justin.payne (Oct 28, 2009)

Needing some kayak porn....if its shitty, you will get shit for it, but its ok.


----------



## Kaya KING (Sep 10, 2012)

https://vimeo.com/50731528
Today


----------



## dinsdalw (Jun 7, 2011)

equal parts carnage and narrowly averted carnage: https://vimeo.com/46170406


----------



## BoscoBoater (Jul 11, 2006)

Northeast Fall Kayaking 2012 on Vimeo


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

Subscribed. Cold here today and supposed to snow later...need something to watch!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

https://vimeo.com/39054008

https://vimeo.com/42919375

https://vimeo.com/45008032

https://vimeo.com/48094500

Here's a couple enjoy


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Summer Roadtrip Video on Vimeo (5 min, summer summary - Some creeking, slave river playboating, etc)

Natalie Anderson Grand Prix entry video on Vimeo (3 min, Natalie Anderson WWGP entry)

Pelican Rapid, 200,000 cfs on Vimeo (3 min, headcam footage of a big rapid)

Gore Race 2012! on Vimeo (3 min, Gore race video)

Rad Tour 2012 on Vimeo (5 min, early summer creekboating in colorado)

And the whole list of my videos is at: Leif Anderson on Vimeo


----------



## Mankypin (Jul 5, 2011)

*Here's some Bailey Porn end of the summer, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAaxCHGz5po*

Link to video, Bailey Part Deux - YouTube


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Squirt Colorado*

Radium, CO 2012 - YouTube

Radium, CO 2012 - YouTube


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

CARNAGE and TRIUMPHS - Huckin Huge Films on Vimeo


----------



## ChasetheWater (Apr 19, 2011)

https://vimeo.com/user6820104/videos
https://vimeo.com/46901359 "unlimiting factor"
https://vimeo.com/49140115 "bailey fest 2012"
https://vimeo.com/43230965 "Red Neck Boofin"
https://vimeo.com/42671992 "Balls deep in durango"


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I got a kick out of the underwater swimming shots in the bailey part deux video. Always wondered what thos rocks looked like underwater.

Also liked seeing the underwater squirt footage!


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

https://vimeo.com/48501470


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

http://video.ak.fbcdn.net/cfs-ak-as..._=1349499160_8f8a245c1e11a1560aef004f50e5d1ac http://youtu.be/dCW5gjmrDow


http://vimeo.com/m/49068250


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

http://youtu.be/dCW5gjmrDow

http://youtu.be/dCW5gjmrDow


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

Big South: Big South August 2012 - YouTube

Blackwater Poudre Narrows: Blackwater Kayaking Poudre Narrows July 6 2012 - YouTube

Bailey (with a great 1st falls line by a certain guidebook co-author :twisted Bailey Canyon June 17 2012 - YouTube


----------



## JP Griffith (Sep 7, 2010)

I tore my ACL and while recovering from surgery/dreading the next 6 months of not kayaking I found this thread. Anyway I might be a little late but here are some of my videos too...

My 2012 highlights --> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWDbCfSyFaY

Roadtrip from CO to WA --> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qbcg5lhbulI

And here is a climbing video from Yosemite in case we got any climbers on the buzz! --> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t6UG2oij5s


----------



## Dan McCain (Jul 4, 2012)

Why not some rafting footage for when you get really bored!


https://vimeo.com/54120547


----------



## The_Jackal_Of_Gnar (Dec 14, 2010)

How about a little history lesson...

Historical Animas Footage - YouTube


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

Here's some Rio Embudo from last spring...

RioEmbudo2012.wmv - YouTube


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

The_Jackal_Of_Gnar said:


> How about a little history lesson...
> 
> Historical Animas Footage - YouTube


Awesome video. Looks like a bunch of Tornados. I for one love long boats. I have a Tornado, Stinger, and an old fiber glass Pheniox


----------



## endlesskayaker (Nov 13, 2012)

*Ecuador Kayak Video*

Ecuador Kayak Video with Endless Adventure Intl. - YouTube


----------



## vtpackraft (Mar 18, 2011)

*some pac northwest*

A couple buzz boaters are in here from when we boated together in october. A chronological arrangement of class III-IV whitewater with some scenery in between.

The Pacific Northwest Part I - YouTube


----------

